
Ask HN: Risks (and benefits) of publishing my Facebook password - revscat
Facebook is understood to be fairly toxic, for various reasons. Rather than simply deleting my account, I would rather actually starve them of the datapoint that &quot;this account was deleted on dd&#x2F;mm&#x2F;yy&quot;, and would prefer to simply voluntarily sabotage it. Before doing so, however, I&#x27;m curious as to the legal and other risks that might be incurred. Is doing so legal? I don&#x27;t use Facebook as an authentication provider, so that is not a risk. There may be other technical reasons not to, however, that I haven&#x27;t considered yet.
======
greenyoda
If someone uses your Facebook account to do something illegal, like sell drugs
or post child porn, you might get a visit from the police. Good luck
explaining to them how you made your Facebook password public.

~~~
revscat
Interesting point, and it brings up an interesting question: how to publish
the password in such a way that it can be verified that it happened, and when.
You'd want something publicly timestamped. Twitter might suffice.

